# über ein Bild ein Radiobutton aktivieren - auch im IE



## Kalito (25. Mai 2011)

hallo  welches Problem hat IE mit folgenden Code?


```
<div>
<h1>Produktreihe</h1>
    <label for="primus"><img src="produktreihe/Primus.jpg" alt="primus"/></label>
        <input type="radio" name="produktreihe" id="primus" style="display: block;" onclick="CheckRadio('modell_primus');"/>
     <label for="vario"><img src="produktreihe/Vario.jpg" alt="Vario"/></label>
        <input type="radio" name="produktreihe" id="vario" style="display: block;" onclick="CheckRadio('modell_vario');"/>
     <label for="select"><img src="produktreihe/Select.jpg" alt="Select"/></label>
         <input type="radio" name="produktreihe" id="select" style="display: block;" onclick="CheckRadio('modell_select');"/>
     <label for="express"><img src="produktreihe/Express.jpg" alt="Express"/></label>
        <input type="radio" name="produktreihe" id="express" style="display: block;" onclick="CheckRadio('modell_express');"/>
</div>
```

Bei allen Browser wird die entsprechende Checkbox durch das anklicken des Bildes gechecked. Nur im IE nicht.


----------

